# deadly fall



## capetrees (Jun 30, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/l/tree-worker-falls-50-feet-dies-in-rowley/vp-AAziu3t

wonder if its anyone from here??


----------



## treebilly (Jun 30, 2018)

Not sure if they were on here but I was notified yesterday about this. Rumor is his bridge broke. Inspect your gear everyone. Mayer is a great company from what I’ve seen over the years. My condolences to everyone involved. 
RIP


----------



## Arbomeister (Jul 16, 2018)

Firstly, so tragic and thoughts to the family.

I keep hearing issues about rope bridges breaking. Worrying. I don’t remember D rings presenting the same issues? Is it the increased vector force on a tight rope bridge?

How often do you all change the bridge -
even when it looks ok?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm old and old school. Still use double D rings. If I used a snap I switched ends every climb. If the area in the tail where the taughtline hitch was started to show wear we just cut 6 feet off. Switching ends frequently we could get several years on a climbing line. But, Dad would buy climbers new roaps every year, and use the old ones for hand lines. We also had the rule, no one used someone else's climbing gear, ever.


----------



## Enrique Smith (Oct 5, 2018)

Ha Ha! That's a very nice rule!


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 5, 2018)

Welcome aboard ES.


----------

